# Another report from 10-12



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

This past weekend I had the opportunity to fish the Pipe Layer with Capt. Bert and a fantastic crew. We headed out Friday and were greated with calm seas and of course icy cold adult beverages. After a great ride out we pulled up to Petronius and started jigging away. We put a handful of bft in the box, but after a couple hours decided to leave the shark party and bounce around to some of the other rigs. We fished and dodged traffic until about 330 before laying down for a quick nap. I don't have to tell everyone how beautiful it was out there saturday morning as it seemed like everyone with a boat was out on the water this weekend. At first light we saw a decent size school of yft busting around the Marlin but couldn't manage to fool any. Around 830 we had our first fish in the spread. It was a blue lit up like hell on the left flat. Took us several drop backs and one failed attempt to set the hook before MK was in the chair tangling with her first blue. Thirty minutes later we watched him swim away, exchanged a few high fives, and got back to fishing. I had just put the spread back out and was loading up the reels with luck dollar bills when the right flat started singing that sweet sweet tune. This time it was capt.'s wife's turn at her first blue. The first time we saw this big girl jump we knew if we were able to get her to the boat it would be one of those once in a lifetime experiences. Summer did a great job on the reel and about 20 minutes later we had her boat side. I can honestly say that I was scared leadering a fish of this size and was well aware of the consequence of a wrong move. On the third attempt to leader and get a clean release the leader failed but not before the girls snapped a few pics. After it was all over I had to make sure I didn't ship my pants. Around noon we decided point her north and crack open a bottle of delicious Sailor Jerry's rum in celebration of two lucky lady's first blues.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG.
Pretty work; thanks for detailed report & Pics.
Hopefully the lifetime memories remain!
catch 'em up.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Those first two pictures are screen saver quality! Awesome to be able to catch billfish so late in the season.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go!!!


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

What kind of boat is the new Pipe Layer?


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

The new boat is a 47' Buddy Davis. If you have never been on a Buddy your missing out.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Billfish and sailor jerry's? Can life get any better?


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

I understand the feeling of catching your first Blue! I had that privilege this summer! Great pics and post!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

hell of a trip. multiple billfish on one trip is a feat anytime. really nice weather for sure this weekend. fall is best time of year hands down.


----------



## driftwood1 (Jul 29, 2008)

We saw you out at marlin friday night. We caught 2 white marlin friday afternoon and did pretty good with the tuna friday night. It was a beautiful night.


[/ATTACH]


----------

